# Pond filter box help



## james.w (Aug 9, 2011)

I am going to try and build a 3x3 pond for my water monitor and need some help with a filter. I talked to a guy about a filter box, but he couldn't really explain it very well. I was wondering if anyone here could help me out.


----------



## chelvis (Aug 9, 2011)

Are you doing an in pond filter box or a spill over filter box? To you have a rough idea of what you want it too look like and how deep the pond will be?


----------



## james.w (Aug 9, 2011)

I bought a 3x3 acrylic tank from a guy and it has some pipes in it that he used for his filter. One drains under the tank, so I guess it would be a spill over style filter. The guy also gave me some bio-ball type balls that he said were used in the filter box he was using.


----------



## chelvis (Aug 9, 2011)

Sounds like i sump tank filter. 
http://aquarticles.com/articles/management/Barrett_DIY_Overtank_Tricklefilter.html
There is a diagram of a simple set up. The idea is that the water from the tank or ponds spills over or is pumped over the sump. It will then filter down through the media and to the outlet. The out let can either be gravity fed or a pump might need to be used to return the water. 

There are also horizonal ones that work really well for fish. 

There are self contained ones in which the sump tank is a self contained box inside the pond. There is a mesh covering the top, then the fine media to catch large and small debri, a corse media, the bio balls and then the pump which the outlet can be turned into a nice water feature if wanted. They sell these already assembaled at most home improvment stores.


----------



## james.w (Aug 9, 2011)

I talked to a guy at a fish store today and he explained it pretty good. I was on YouTube and found some DIY setups with 3-5 gallon buckets, pot scrubbers, a pump, and rubbermaid tub. Seems pretty easy to set up, just have to figure out what pump to get. Any suggestions?


----------



## chelvis (Aug 10, 2011)

I would go with a pond pump - one they are cheaper and they tend to be more durable than fish pumps. Getting barnd new means its safe for any animal. I know my local ace has a few different pump sizes and outlet attachement.


----------



## james.w (Aug 10, 2011)

How would I determine what size pump I need? I was looking on HomeDepot's site and they have quite a few different ones.


----------



## JohnMatthew (Aug 10, 2011)

I think you'd want the water fully circulated every hour or two. The pumps you're looking at should have a GPH(gallons per hour) listed on them somewhere to help you find the right one. Sounds like a fun project, pictures would be cool when done.


----------



## james.w (Aug 10, 2011)

So if it will hold 100 gallons, a 100 GPH pump should work??


----------



## Toby_H (Aug 11, 2011)

Semi retired fish geek here  At the most I had 1500 gallons of fish tanks, right now I have less than I've had in 15 years which is a mere 300 gals 

BioFiltration is the big thrill in the fish world right now. To simplify biofiltration, it's simply providing a media in which bacteria will grow on. This bacteria converts ammonia (byprodoct of urine & poop) into nitrite and then from nitrite into nitrate. 

I do not believe biofiltration is important in a reptiles water. Of course the reptile will leave waste in it's water, as a matter of fact it will do so in such large amounts that removing the waste before it biodegrades is the only responsible way to deal with it. 

Thus I believe it is important to use filtration, but the key to that filtration should be that A) it catches the physical waste & B) is very easy to clean (and is cleaned often). 

When I decided to make a filtered water box for my Tegu, I simply used a small pump to pull water through a sponge. That sponge was placed where the Tegu could not get to it (as he would play with it and spread the waste everywhere) but it was very easy for me to get to (making it more likely to be cleaned frequently). 

Frequent heavy water changes are also going to be a must, so design it so water can be easily removed...

If you give us pictures of your water container I'm sure myself and others will be able to offer much more detailed suggestions.


----------



## james.w (Aug 11, 2011)

I'll post some pics tonight when I get home from work.


----------



## james.w (Aug 11, 2011)

This is inside the tank. Pipe on left is return, middle is drain to filter/pump, and right is drain.






This is underneath. Pipe on left is drain valve, middle is drain to filter/pump, and right is return from pump.


----------

